

Meemoo iframework: modular web media patching - forresto
http://meemoo.org/iframework/

======
forresto
Modules are iframes (that can live anywhere online) that communicate with
window.postMessage() based on how they are patched together. They can be
programmed to send and accept text, numbers, image data, audio... anything
really. Programming the modules is a fun, because you can visually rewire them
into another "app" that does something totally different.

I'd be happy to answer questions and get any feedback on design, UX,
architecture, module ideas, anything...

This is my thesis project with help from Media Lab Helsinki and Mozilla
WebFWD.

(There are more examples in the lower-right: cam2gif cam glitch processing
flipbook camdoodle text2speech.)

